# need help overclocking evga 780i FTW



## choda (May 19, 2009)

hey guys I need help overclocking my E8400 on a 780i ftw board. Heres a list of specs. If you need any more please let me know

9800GT
E8400
Corsair 850W
Corsair Dominator 1066


----------



## choda (May 19, 2009)

Nobody? Alright I will find some other forums, thanks anyway


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Could you be more specific about the help you need?


----------

